# Introducing puppies to eachother



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey everyone!
So my cousin has a shihtzu mix thats the same age as Nemo. Im wondering if theres a specific way in introducing them or just the usual way ( having them leashed and smelling eachother first). Nemo has been pretty good with small dogs that are older but im not so sure about a puppy so i want to make sure im not missing anything.
Thanks!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If they are both only 3 months, you shouldn't have any trouble. But you want to make sure all new dog introductions are fun and happy. Especially if your puppy is going through any fear periods. I really recommend neutral territory and walking them together first before playing. It's always best for them to meet with all 4 paws on the ground and let them sniff each other and do the 'dog hand shake' of sniffing butts. So many people want to hold their dogs and have them greet face to face or nose to nose. Which is impolite in dog language. And by holding them, you've taken away their choice of how they want to meet of even how friendly they want to be. Some dogs who are very fearful may actually react snappy and growly when forced to meet a new dog that way because the owner has taken away the choice in the 'fight or flight' response in fearful situations.

I bet they're going to be great friends and have a grand time tussling and mouth jousting. I love it when they do that.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> If they are both only 3 months, you shouldn't have any trouble. But you want to make sure all new dog introductions are fun and happy. Especially if your puppy is going through any fear periods. I really recommend neutral territory and walking them together first before playing. It's always best for them to meet with all 4 paws on the ground and let them sniff each other and do the 'dog hand shake' of sniffing butts. So many people want to hold their dogs and have them greet face to face or nose to nose. Which is impolite in dog language. And by holding them, you've taken away their choice of how they want to meet of even how friendly they want to be. Some dogs who are very fearful may actually react snappy and growly when forced to meet a new dog that way because the owner has taken away the choice in the 'fight or flight' response in fearful situations.
> 
> I bet they're going to be great friends and have a grand time tussling and mouth jousting. I love it when they do that.


Should i keep my eye on anything specific? Sometimes its hard to tell how nemo is since hes always barking all the time lol.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I would make sure your cousin's puppy has had vaccinations. They will have a lot of fun together. I love your puppies names....really cute.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Kmarie said:


> Should i keep my eye on anything specific? Sometimes its hard to tell how nemo is since hes always barking all the time lol.


I would just watch their body language. If one is a more aggressive player then the other, the calmer or gentler puppy may not really enjoy the other puppy as a playmate. I say respect that. If there is growling to indicate one or both is uncomfortable with each other, I would respect that too. Not every person likes every person and some dogs just don't like certain dogs. But you can try to do things to get them comfortable with each other like walking them together. Just make sure they seem happy and comfortable. Ears up. Open, happy mouths. Tails loose and waggy. Soft eyes. Play bows. 

Dang I'm on a Family Dog TV binge today. lol But this may help.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bstvG_SUzMo&feature=c4-overview&playnext=1&list=TLwIU-ysB6j5M]What your dog is desperately trying to tell you! www.thefamilydog.tv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I would just watch their body language. If one is a more aggressive player then the other, the calmer or gentler puppy may not really enjoy the other puppy as a playmate. I say respect that. If there is growling to indicate one or both is uncomfortable with each other, I would respect that too. Not every person likes every person and some dogs just don't like certain dogs. But you can try to do things to get them comfortable with each other like walking them together. Just make sure they seem happy and comfortable. Ears up. Open, happy mouths. Tails loose and waggy. Soft eyes. Play bows.
> 
> Dang I'm on a Family Dog TV binge today. lol But this may help.
> 
> What your dog is desperately trying to tell you! www.thefamilydog.tv - YouTube


Wow great video and explanation, im going to subscribe to them on youtube lol


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

kweldon said:


> I would make sure your cousin's puppy has had vaccinations. They will have a lot of fun together. I love your puppies names....really cute.


Definitely and thank you!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I would also start off introducing them in a mutual place, some dogs are very territorial, maybe at the park or somewhere other then their own houses.


----------

